# dwarf hamsters



## lil muppet

4 dwarf hamsters to fine new homes.

all have cages.

2 girls and 2 boys. all in seperate cages. all have lovely temperments! all about a year old


----------



## celicababe1986

where abouts are they, and how comes they are being re-homed?

I am looking to extend my family


----------



## Guest

Can you get them to Cambridge?


----------



## lil muppet

i live just outside bedford.

they were given to me from not great conditions and would now like to offer them to lovely homes! where they will get played with and get the attention they deserve! i dont have any transport!


----------



## lil muppet

anyone :blink:


----------



## celicababe1986

They are a bit far for me 

Do you have any pics of them to keep me happy anyway.


----------



## lil muppet

celicababe1986 said:


> They are a bit far for me
> 
> Do you have any pics of them to keep me happy anyway.


i was going to send u a pic but cant find it!


----------



## purple_x

If you could get 1 to Cambridge I'd take one!
Was my bday yesterday and my mum was going to buy me a new hammy as 2 of mine passed away in the last few months but couldn't find any dwarf hammies anywhere!!


----------



## Guest

lil_muppet said:


> anyone :blink:


I would but can't get to you, as I said if you can organise getting them to Cambridge looks like you could have 2 homes


----------



## lil muppet

i can get all 4 to cambridge city centre no problem but just not with cages!


----------



## Guest

lil_muppet said:


> i can get all 4 to cambridge city centre no problem but just not with cages!


I don't need cages so that isn't a problem for me


----------



## Guest

Do these guys still need homes??


----------



## lil muppet

Yes they do!


----------



## Guest

lil_muppet said:


> Yes they do!


As I said above I don't need cages so will you be able to get them to Cambridge?
I can meet you at the bus or train station.


----------



## lil muppet

Bus station is no problem! Just let me know what days u can do!


----------



## Guest

Wednesday?


----------



## purple_x

Oh I dont have a spare cage atm, just had to lend my zoo zone to my mum for her hammy so I cant have one  gutted.


----------



## ajohnson

I'd like two if they're still available. Is there any way you could get them to Oxfordshire? I don't need cages or anything else, just the little guys


----------



## Guest

ajohnson said:


> I'd like two if they're still available. Is there any way you could get them to Oxfordshire? I don't need cages or anything else, just the little guys


They are coming here now


----------



## ajohnson

B3rnie said:


> They are coming here now


Oooh lucky you!


----------



## Pomegranate

If there's any left, I would happily take one - drop me a PM. I don't need a cage, and Cambridge train station would be ideal.


----------



## Guest

Pomegranate said:


> If there's any left, I would happily take one - drop me a PM. I don't need a cage, and Cambridge train station would be ideal.


I have said that I will take all 4, BUT saying that if you really wanted to take one on I will be meeting Lil Muppet at Cambridge Bus station on Wednesday 1st. Soooooooooo we could arrange something if you could meet there.


----------

